# help re ferries please



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Planning on a last minute trip to Dublin at end of month, first time. Have been quoted £240 by Caravan Club for 2 adults + 6m motorhome on fast crossing (less than 2 hours). Should we book club class seats at an extra £40 or not? Any other advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Peter and Irene


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Peterandirene
Personal view "no" £40 for two hours is to much for me.
By the time i'd had a look around the ship, had a coffee etc it'd be
time to get ready to disembark.
I'd rather spend the money on a meal or something but at the end of the
day it's up to you  


regards...nige&sheree


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*



highwayman said:


> Hi Peterandirene
> Personal view "no" £40 for two hours is to much for me.
> By the time i'd had a look around the ship, had a coffee etc it'd be
> time to get ready to disembark.
> ...


I agree. I cross the water by the cheapest possible method - I will try swimming next and do not think extras are necessary on short crossings.

Russell


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

As said above, there is no need. The swift ferry is so nice and it shouldn't be packed, you will be very comfortable at basic cost. Enjoy your stay.

Irishhomer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Whew ! I didn't realise the Irish ferries were so expensive. On the cross channel ones £10 per person buys you entry to the Club Class lounge. Here you get comfy seats, peache and quiet, excellent service, free newspapers, internet, all -you - can- eat breakfast from a buffet counter and all the coffee, champagne and juice you can drink.

On a busy crossing this is a deal worth thinking about.

£40 though sound too expensive for us however. Why don't you go straight to the restaurant and order yourself a meal ? You'll get the comfy seats and a meal as well.

G


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, have booked without seats. Being completely new to this does one just turn up at the port 30 mins or so before or are there some specific rules I haven't found yet?

Peter and Irene


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Very often they require you to check in at least 60mins before sailing time. Just turn up with your confirmation and follow the signs for your ferry company. BTW the Irish Ferries Ulysses is quite new and comfortable if slower at 3 hrs, it is a lot cheaper.

IH


----------



## badger1 (Dec 25, 2007)

peterandirene said:


> Planning on a last minute trip to Dublin at end of month, first time. Have been quoted £240 by Caravan Club for 2 adults + 6m motorhome on fast crossing (less than 2 hours). Should we book club class seats at an extra £40 or not? Any other advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Peter and Irene


Hi folks, if you collect Tescos points which can then be exchanged for Tescos Vouchers each £2.50 voucher will buy you £10 worth of ferry ticket on the Irish ferries! We took motorhome (Autocruise Starfire) and A framed a threewheeler Lomax sportscar over to Belfast and it cost us about £75 or £80 in tescos vouchers return! We had been collecting them with this in mind as we shop at Tescos every week so in reality it costs nowt. When Tescos send you the first vouchers they send you a brochure which tells you what you can spend them on. Well worth a look!

Campsites are on the whole very few and far between in Ireland , and between 15 and twenty euros per unit per night in the Southern Half.

Some we can reccomend are Ballyronan Marina near MAGHERAFELT on the B160. (2) Sleepy Hollows near CROLLY West Donegal. 
(3) Killybegs Motorhome Stop Over (brilliant sea views) Near Donegal

Regards Badger


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

club class not really worth it on fast ferries, but might be on the cruise ferry(you get finger food!). if the weather is poor they'll put you on the cruiser :roll: .....only about 10 sites open in ireland at this time of year: dublin, camac valley; cong co mayo; glen of aherlow, tipperary; battlebridge, leitrim; clogheen, tipperary; adrigole and blarney, cork; and 5/6 in northern ireland. plenty of places to park up though, especially on the west coast. enjoy your stay, and welcome. :lol:


----------

